# x windows manager under vitualbax-ose



## philo_neo (May 5, 2013)

Hi,
I installed PCBSD 9.1 on bi quad cores 2347 Opteron series 2xxx, oracle VM virtualbox is installed.

I'm virtualising FreeBSD 9.1, amd64 distribution. I want to install X windows manager. I tried with GNOME2, KDE4 bugs, Xfce4. My solution is KDE4, but it stays fixed after `startkde`!


Regards
philippe


----------



## wblock@ (May 5, 2013)

It's hard to tell what you are asking.  So far, it looks like the VM host is PCBSD 9.1, and the guest is FreeBSD 9.1.  You want to use X, but have a problem...  Please give more details on the commands you run and what happens.


----------



## philo_neo (May 6, 2013)

*virtualisation*

Hi,

Thanks to you, my virtual machines FreeBSD are stable. I try to install X window managers. I describe to you what is happening...

 I'm assigned 4 vcores for guest OS FreeBSD 9.1/amd64.
 Install gnome2.
 I'm staying 48 hours to finish compilation after the command `make install clean` in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2, the result is that break command about compilation.
 Install xfce4. Quickly after an "make install", the compilation break!
 Install kde4. No problem, kde4 are installed, but when I do `startkde`, the X windows stay fixed! I press ctrl+alt+supp, the virtual machine reboot.
At last KDE4  I think is a better solution, but I don't know what is happening with GNOME2!

regards
Philippe


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2013)

Post the errors you are seeing when building. We cannot help you if you do not tell us the exact error messages.


----------

